# Bucket Feeding Kids



## BC_Nubians (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a question on bucket feeding kids.

I currently have 5 Nubian kids that are 2 days old. All have had colostrum and I am currently bottle feeding them.

I recently bought this lambar bucket to feed them on : http://midstateswoolgrowers.com/store/product.php?productid=353&cat=49&page=1

How much milk do I give these kids? We will be feeding them goat milk and not a powered formula.

Does anyone have a general schedule of how many times they fill the bucket up a day and how much per kid they give of milk?

Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I noticed that no one answered your question. 

 I will say I am not sure because I do not bottle feed. I have always wondered how some will not drink a lot more than the others, and wonder if some don't thrive.

 I also wanted to say that I love Midstates wool growers. Great prices and great people. I have always purchased my bottle stuff there. 

I hope that someone will answer you.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think keren on here uses one of those but not positive if it's her. I have a friend that is a breeder and she doesn't switch them to that til she knows they are eating really well on a bottle. She also makes sure she starts them on the same type of nipple as her lumbar. Sorry i'm not more help.


----------

